# Horrible Mishap :(



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi all, some of you might be familiar with my startup build here

While doing some routine maintenance, I happened to bump my elbow against my LED fixture and somehow one end of the hanging kit cable that supports my 48" Vertex LED snapped off unexpectedly and one side of the unit fell into the water 

The fixture is completely dead and by the looks of it it doesn't look salvageable. I've only had this unit for only a month as I'm still cycling my tank.

I've been in touch with Proline Aquatics (Jen) and it would cost $600+ to repair without any guarantees.

I could just cry right now...


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

That is such a crappy thing to happen. What are you doing for lights now? My tank is empty as I'm just getting ready to start my build so I can lend you a duo 48" T5HO till you get something worked out if that helps?


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah it was such a depressing moment when it happened.

Thanks for the loaner offer CamH, since I'm still also in cycling stage I'm fine without a light for now until I find a replacement.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear. Hopefully someone on the forum with some expertise in electronics can attempt to fix the unit????


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

This is going to sound crazy, and it slightly is. In the past I have had luck with this situation by washing the electronics in Rodi water and letting it FULLY dry. Get all of the salt out of the light. Obviously you will have to take the unit apart to clean and dry it. 

Good luck and sorry to hear about this.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*uhh ohh*

Ive done the same, Took apart the light, rinsed it.. and totally let it dry for a few days, cross your fingers and try it.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

If you can, try burying the components in uncooked rice. The rice will dry it out.


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Might be worth putting the unit in a container of rice to get it dry. People do this with phones when they get them wet.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Putting the light in rice wont work in this situation as the light went into salt water.

your best bet is to wash it in RODI water and letting it dry out. Check all the soldering points to ensure that their still intact and didn't burn out. I've dropped a light before in salt water. It turned off and didn't turn back on but I took it apart and cleaned it up and tried it again in a week and it turned on 

Good luck!


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

Unfortunately there are many visible electronic damage and I don't think drying them will help at all  -- I have sent the same photos below to Proline Aquatics and also to couple of members here who also tried to help via PM.

Thanks very much again, I'm sure I will find a replacement unit once I get approval from my wife 




























Dead Display - no wireless connection capability:


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Lesson learned here... Please check yours to make sure your hanging kit/cables are still in great shape and do not look like this.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Im assumining this was a new fixture? How did the cable get to look like that?


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

No it was a used unit and came with the hanging kit/cables.

I now recall helping the seller take it down as it was quite heavy. He did have an issue loosening one of the cables and ended up 'fraying' one of them accidentally. He apologized but I should've remembered to double check the integrity of the cables before I hung them up


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

There is an electronic cleaner you can buy. Comes in a can. Basically a product that evaporates quickly. might clean up some of the bad spots.

I think that at this point, you have not much to loose. Rinse it, dry it, and try it. If the spots look bad, heat the connections, and suck up the solder with the "removing tool" and redo it.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*fix*

from the pix.. lots of blown caps... =<


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

what a bummer! 
checking my rigging now...


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

looks bad... i agree nothing to lose, but saltwater and electronics is a nono. even if u got it to miraculously work. i think over time it'll fail due to corrosion. :s


----------

